# anymore inshore tourneys?



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

is there anymore local inshore tourneys coming up?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm with you, I think I could make it in town for a fall inshore tourney


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Maybe we need to start throwing some ideas out there like the shark and red tourny. Something that doesn't cost everyone alot but is enough to make it fun for everyone.I would love to have several inshore local tournaments a year if not more.Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

We definitely need a couple more.There is really just 3 good ones. Outcast's, Bud Light, and the pbgfc.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

maybe we should put together an inshore tourney the weekend after Thanksgiving. Shouldn't be to terribly cold, and I will be home, with the boat.:bowdown


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/16/2007)*maybe we should put together an inshore tourney the weekend after Thanksgiving. Shouldn't be to terribly cold, and I will be home, with the boat.:bowdown


What ya thinking as far as a single species or multiple? Aggregate weight or a total length? The total length worked out nice for the shark tourny,made it very easy since we had no certified scales in sight.I'm game if we can get some interested in it,make it a small entry fee so everyone can afford to fish and just have a good time.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Gloryboy (10/16/2007)*maybe we should put together an inshore tourney the weekend after Thanksgiving. Shouldn't be to terribly cold, and I will be home, with the boat.:bowdown


any weekend but that weekend, i will be in cozumel. i will be fishing if you guys want to throw something together. somebody needs to take the lead. i think the best thing is to make it an unofficial tournament, to avoid all the legal issues, insurance and such. a bunch ofpff familyget togetherand have a tourney without a tourney vs. a tourney within a tourney.:grouphug

all interested should vote on the poll.

there will be reduced turnout do to huntin' season i would think, i could refrain from bustin' nannys for a weekend.:blownaway


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah it will be an unofficial tourny.If i get enough interest i will grab the bull by the horns and get it together.I would like to try and get around 20 boats interested to make it fun and a challenge.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

If the date/weekend clashes with any plans,throw out a weekend that is good for you and lets see if we can find a date that works for everyone.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I work an 18 and 3 schedule(18 - 12 hour days with 3 days off) so my weekends are very far and few between. Fix a date and I will let you know if it is near one of my off times.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i am definitly in! just pic any weekend between now and christmas besidesthe last weekend in nov.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Last Chance! If your gonna do it, easiest thing would be to click on the "ADD POLL" button and list date choices ect.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

We could have a redfish spot tourney. Redfish with the most spots wins. I thought there was something put together like that last year on the old forum. Nothing official, just some people throwing some money in a pot and winner take all. Or there could be 1st, 2nd, 3rd if enoughpeople jump in. 

Just throwing ideas out there for you to think about. 

Edit: I found the thread on the old forum of how it was done.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=33193&posts=6

Jon


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

Im in for it let me know when and where.


----------

